# Possibly moving to Milano



## Scotalian (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi All, 

It looks almost certain that I will be moving to Milan this year. I'm still waiting on confirmation about a job, but all going well me and two dogs will become expats in Milan by August. Anyone in Milan who can give advice? 

Also, I'm looking at properties to rent. I want to be near the work, as the closer I am the better it is for the dogs (i.e. I can nip home during lunch to walk them etc) as farther away means I need a dog walker, and I'm not sure how easy that will be at the start since I have limited Italian knowledge. 

I'm also looking at my options of doing TEFL training so that I can subsidise my income doing freelance/private English tuition. Anyone have any experience of this in Milan?

Any advice/tips greatly appreciated.

xx


----------

